# 118.7 LNB question...set up



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Noob here..(to Dish used to have D*)

Ok, so I now can get Local HD programming but I need to be able to get the 118.7 bird. SO I was thinking can I just replace my LNB and where would I get one...here's my setup

ViP622, ViP211

One Dish 500 with dual lnb whixh gets the 110 and 119 (ehere I would put the lnb for 118.7) and the other dish has 1 LNB for the 129(there was a neighbors tree in the way so I couldn't use the dish 1000 dish) Thanks in advance for all of your help!!


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

It sounds like you'll have to get a 1000+ to get 110, 118, 119 and keep the 500 @ 129 like you have now. The 118 satellite uses a different format so the LNBs for the other satellites are not compatible. Also, the size of the dish to get 118 is slightly larger. If you go to DishNetwork's site and click on techportal, you can see photos of the different dishes and LNBs. You can see that there is a difference.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

OK I guess you are right I'll just have to go with a dish 1000 or 500+ although I would think that the 188.7 would come in on a 500...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

118.75 is FSS, not DBS, so it needs the larger Dish 1000+. Also, your existing Dish 500 likely has a DPP Twin; a Dual is different.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I need a dual band LNB for the 119/118.7 and I only have the regular now, I still don't see why I'd need another dish..but if it dosen't work I'll get the bigger dish...I'll let you know for future referernce


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, so can I get a peer check here, here's what I'm gonna do...I'll leave the 1 dish that gets the 129 where it is (becasue I have to with the tree in the way)and now run it into a DPP44, and I will replace the other dish with a 500+ which will allow me to get the 110/118.7/119 sats and run those into the DPP44 as well, then the DPP 44 to the ViP622 and ViP211....

The DPP44 will be connected to (or around the) 500+ dish

Now as far as the power insertion, Can I use the exisitng cable that is currently run to the Vip622 connect it to the inverter, then off the inverter connect a shorter RG-6 to the ViP622 via the connection I alread have...

I think that seems right, I just wan to make sure I'm going down the right path

Thanks again!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LinkNuc said:


> Ok, so can I get a peer check here, here's what I'm gonna do...I'll leave the 1 dish that gets the 129 where it is (becasue I have to with the tree in the way)and now run it into a DPP44, and I will replace the other dish with a 500+ which will allow me to get the 110/118.7/119 sats and run those into the DPP44 as well, then the DPP 44 to the ViP622 and ViP211....
> 
> The DPP44 will be connected to (or around the) 500+ dish
> 
> ...


The Dish 1000 plus and Dish 500 plus are the same dish antenna. The only difference is that the 1000 plus comes with an extra bracket that screws on to add an LNBF for 129. You can always add 129 to a Dish 500 plus. Tho save time I'd just ask for a D1Kplus and keep your wing 129 dish up until you prove whether or not you need to keep it on a wing.

Jason


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Does anybody know where you can buy a 119/118.7 LNB?

The aiming for 118.7 is the same as 119, so it could use an existing dish reflector for 119.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the input, I figure that if I no longer need the wing dish (likely will need it until I move, because its a giant evergreen so I doubt it'll be coming down soon) I can just use the LNB thats on there (There's only 1) and attach the bracket later or gin one up...I mean If I can do that I will, the old wing dish can then be waxed and used for a toboggan, lol...should be a no brainer once I find a decent deal on a dish 500+ and DPP44...ebay here I come


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

intrac said:


> Does anybody know where you can buy a 119/118.7 LNB?
> 
> The aiming for 118.7 is the same as 119, so it could use an existing dish reflector for 119.


I found one on Ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DISH-NETWOR...ryZ32844QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LinkNuc said:


> Thanks for the input, I figure that if I no longer need the wing dish (likely will need it until I move, because its a giant evergreen so I doubt it'll be coming down soon) I can just use the LNB thats on there (There's only 1) and attach the bracket later or gin one up...I mean If I can do that I will, the old wing dish can then be waxed and used for a toboggan, lol...should be a no brainer once I find a decent deal on a dish 500+ and DPP44...ebay here I come


I don't understand LinkNuc.... If you qualify, you should get the required antenna from dish free or nearly free with a 1yr comittment to locals.

Why would you pay $200 or more for an antenna if you can get it as part of your upgrade package???


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LinkNuc said:


> I found one on Ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DISH-NETWOR...ryZ32844QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Actually, The FSS is going to need the larger reflector surface area, and the focal length is different as the plus has a longer LNBF support arm.

It may work hacking one together like that, but realistically I would not expect it to perform as well.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> I don't understand LinkNuc.... If you qualify, you should get the required antenna from dish free or nearly free with a 1yr comittment to locals.
> 
> Why would you pay $200 or more for an antenna if you can get it as part of your upgrade package???


Oh, yeah, I got it all setup to get a new dish and a 44 switcher so I'm good to go...thanks!!! I thought it was going to be 99 bucks plus equipment costs, but its cool, E* is taking care of me well at least the contractor in my area is...still gonna have to have the sat on my fence to get 129 but that's OK.h\

Plus I like doing things myself especially because of the ineptness of the 3 seperate contractors I had with D* its all good now...thanks again for your help, I love these forums just like with my car/truck video games etc, we all help each other out


----------



## exarkahn (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it not possible to just have a wing dish w/ an I bracket, and a dp dual aimed at 118.7 and hook that into the 44SW.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Have you read through this thread?

Dish 500 is not large enough for FSS signals which are generally weaker and the satellites are more tightly spaced.

118.75 is FSS, not DBS, so it requires a different LNB. Post #7 has a close-up picture of the dual-band LNB used for 118.75/119.

If "44SW" is supposed to be SW44, you can not use DP LNBs with a legacy switch. Follow my link in post #4, IIRC the Dish 1000+ alternative linked to there shows a legacy set-up. The LNB shown in this thread can be used with the DPP44 or other DP switches.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Have you read through this thread?
> 
> Dish 500 is not large enough for FSS signals which are generally weaker and the satellites are more tightly spaced.
> 
> ...


True statement, I'm good to go now we tried the old 500 for the fun of it, got 11 on TP 08 most wouldn't come in, as soon as we installed the "plus" reflector, bang! ALL were there!


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Does it matter if the VIP single tuner receiver is connected to the Power Inserter or SW2 on the DPP44?


----------



## Highdef Jeff (Jul 1, 2007)

It doesn't matter which receiver is connected to the power inserter, BUT, the line with the power inserter always goes to the first port (port one).

A receiver doesn't even need to be on port one, just the inserter.

Lots of helps, here:

http://www.wowvision.tv/solidsignal.htm


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks.

The reason I'm asking is that the small booklet that came with the DPP44 & Power Inserter says you can connect the receiver to the Power Inserter, then it also says you can connect it to the other ports on the DPP44.

I was wondering if the connection is better on the Inserter or on the DPP44 for a VIP receiver.


----------



## Highdef Jeff (Jul 1, 2007)

As long as the inserter goes in port one, the receiver can go on any port with no difference.


----------

